# My new F30 after a couple of tasteful mods



## beatmstrj (Jan 10, 2008)

Got my '15 335i about a month ago and decided to add a few tasteful mods to it. Did everything myself except the tinted windows.

Mods:
Plastidipped Rims
Tinted windows
Carbon fiber mirror caps
Carbon fiber spoiler
Carbon fiber front spoiler
Plastidipped rear badge
Plastidipped racing stripe
Black kidney grills

So sexy...


----------



## sjpaul (May 22, 2013)

That looks fantastic! EB looks so good with black accents on the F30. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bmdubya1198 (Jun 24, 2012)

It looks really nice!


----------

